# Criminal Complaint



## JamesSupports2 (Dec 13, 2019)

Hello all,

I was hoping a someone would be able to answer this question. When is it appropriate for a police officer to advise a victim to seek a criminal complaint at a court house instead of the officer writing the report and applying for one.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Absent department policy, always. A police officer applying for a clerk-magistrate’s hearing carries no more weight than a private citizen.

The thing is, most people are super lazy, and want the police to do all the work. If you care enough to want to press charges, you should care enough to get yourself down to the district court and apply for a hearing.


----------

